# Segmented pen



## don716 (Mar 1, 2008)

Here is a Slimline I finished today. It's Sycamore and Walnut. The blank took me a few days to make but turned out nice. It's finished with 8 coats of CA.


----------



## clpead (Oct 10, 2012)

That's nice, got any details on the glue up?


----------



## Foresta Design (Dec 26, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## guglipm63 (Feb 27, 2013)

clpead said:


> That's nice, got any details on the glue up?


ditto


----------



## don716 (Mar 1, 2008)

It's not too hard just time consuming. I start out with a 3/4" x 5" blank. I mark the center length and width wise. I then put a mark about 1/8" from the end. I mark a curve from one end to the other not crossing the center mark. Cut with a bandsaw and use Titebond II to glue in a thin piece of Walnut. Let dry and repeat the other side. When finished all four sides should have a long "Bowed" X. If there not even that's alright. Cut the blank in half at the center point, drill and turn. Just waiting on the glue to dry is the hard part. Hope this will help.


----------



## Hwood (Oct 21, 2011)

looks great.


----------



## keith long (Jan 25, 2013)

Very nice pen!!!!


----------



## clpead (Oct 10, 2012)

That's cool, I'm gonna have to try this.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice ... it's like an elongated (and curved) Celtic knot :thumbsup:


----------



## vcooney (Dec 21, 2008)

Nice work


----------

